# Bay Gelding-Freezemarked 26DU-Cambs area



## MHOL (13 April 2011)




----------



## pipstar (13 April 2011)

So glad owner contacted you. I had told her to on preloved.

Let's hope he gets home soon.

X


----------



## Cuffey (13 April 2011)

This is info owner has posted on Nedonline



The owner has flagged this equine as Missing On Loan 

Reported on 15-Mar-2011

Police Ref No. cf0132730311

he was taken on loan on 3/12/2010 from woodford northants. he was taken in a blue lorry,driven by john smith from soham. the woman who loaned him gave me the name stephanie smith, but she also goes by stephanie read/reed. she took him to burwell in cambs. the agreement was that she took him on loan for 3-4 months and if she was happy with him and i was sure he was happy and settled,we would discuss the possibility of me signing him over. i was told i could visit anytime but have been given various excuses as to why i cant since he's been gone. they have now stopped taking my calls and the only msg i have had from them said 'we have not got it on loan'. i managed to contact her today 6/4/11, she denied it was her although it definately was. i said i wanted to see my horse and re-iterated what the deal was.i was told there was no horse to sign over as they have his passport so belongs to them.  



Identification information 
Current Height 150cm 
Current Colour Bay 
Detailed Description 

bright bay gelding with black mane and tail. 3 legs white to cannon, near fore white to fetlock with small black mark on outer coronet band. irregular dianond shaped star,finishing 1 1/2 inches below eye level.flesh/white kiss mark to lips. freezemark 26DU. microchip,968000000084662.solid neck which he uses to his advantage. he is very strong to lead from the ground and will pull you to where he wants to go. very food orientated. good doer,can hold fat. face puller that will bite. wants everything on his terms and has been known to swing his back end. has attitude! can be affectionate occasionally.

http://www.nedonline.co.uk/public/ViewUserAddedDetails.aspx?e=QUTU ] US 	\
 

 S RU

And his passport

Date of Birth	  07-Jun-1998
Gender	Gelding
Colour	Bay
Height	150cm
Breed	NEW FOREST X
Submitted by	Farmkey
(ID Passports do not include Pedigree)
Birth Country	Not supplied by PIO


----------



## Meowy Catkin (13 April 2011)

i was told there was no horse to sign over as they have his passport so belongs to them.
		
Click to expand...

As far as I'm aware, having the passport is _not_ proof of ownership. 

Have the freezemarking company and the PIO been notified that the horse has been stolen?


----------



## Foxyfilly (14 April 2011)

Sad to see Quincey is missing hope he is found and home soon with his owner.


----------



## MHOL (19 April 2011)

Bumping back to the top


----------



## Megan_T (19 April 2011)

Fingers crossed for a safe return.

People make my blood boil.


----------



## Foxyfilly (22 April 2011)

A bump for Quincey, Teresa must be going out of her mind :-(


----------



## Tinseltoes (22 April 2011)

Geez that woman has some nerve to say she has the passport,its NOT proof of ownership. OP make sure you inform the freezemark company hes been stolen and anyone else including the passport issuer.
I do hope hes found and returned ome soon. I cant imagine how upset you must be.
Try to remain positive (as hard as it mis).Hope you get him home soon. Hugs!!!


----------



## jumpingjack (24 April 2011)

Does anyone know which yard in Burwell as i live that way and know the contact names of a few of them.


----------



## Sheep (23 December 2013)

Just searched the name 'Quincey' on here having seen this article on the Daily Mail.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-400-MILES-away-three-YEARS-went-missing.html

Great news.


----------



## Adopter (23 December 2013)

Amazing, how good of the school to give him back.


----------



## supagran (23 December 2013)

Fantastic news - and well done to Liz Simpson at the Hydro stables for recognising Quincey.


----------

